# Why do?.?.?...



## BrotherIron (May 2, 2020)

This is something I'm even guilty of... Why does everyone run Test Cyp or Test Enanth for their TRT (self-prescribed or even from a clinic)???

I know with a shorter ester you have greater control of the AAS in your body and you can try to limit peaks and valleys but I remember back in the day a member of another board had evidence that peaks and valleys in blood serum levels aren't necessarily a bad thing.

I've thought about trying Test U for my TRT but haven't taken the plunge. I, like so many others, use Test Cyp.  I gotta admit if I could take a shot 1x every 2-3 weeks that would be nice.

So, what's everyone thoughts???


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2020)

less pinning is my only reason i like long esters but ill  often mix some prop in the cyp to spice it up


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2020)

Test U is more popular in Europe. 

6 of one, half a dozen of another IMO. Go for it. 

Ive pinned test c weekly and bi weekly. Don’t notice any difference. I assume I’d notice no change if I switched to test U.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 2, 2020)

Jin said:


> Test U is more popular in Europe.
> 
> 6 of one, half a dozen of another IMO. Go for it.
> 
> Ive pinned test c weekly and bi weekly. Don’t notice any difference. I assume I’d notice no change if I switched to test U.



I guess the question them is what's keeping you from trying it?  Creature of habit or some other reason?


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I guess then question then is what's keeping you from trying it?  Creature of habit or some other reason?



I don’t mind pinning once a week. I actually like the “ritual” (same as I like making my pour over coffee every morning). 

I also cycle and test U wouldn’t be my choice for cycling. 

If I did not cycle I would consider test U for Trt.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 2, 2020)

i have always used cyp or e to bulk and i like maintenance to be with a blend...i seem to stay leaner that way..just what i do...sometimes ill throw some low does of winnie in while on maintenance for a few weeks. from my recent gains or lack there of i decided that im as big as i can get eating a comfortable amount of food. so from here on out it will only be a low dose of test for me....i will either run mk-677 with it or hgh..cycling from one to another. im starting to have to many pains and getting to old to try and get to a weight i cant maintain.


----------



## snake (May 2, 2020)

Test C for my TRT and cycle. It's simple, less pinning and I'm a creature of habit.

As for peaks and valleys, I personally think it's over rated for cycling and even more for TRT. TRT is for the most part about feeling better. The valley is all that is important to keep you from getting symptomatic again. That's why for TRT, you should be testing the valley.


----------



## 956Vette (May 3, 2020)

*Go for it!*

Been enjoying pinning less while running Test U vs Test E/Cyp, adds a few more days for scar tissue healing. Keep pre-loads of Test U with Test prop for when I feel froggy. If I go much longer than a week and a half withing pinning I am worried I might get the shakes or something lol.


----------



## Beserker (May 14, 2020)

I like not pinning so often.... 10 days after a pin, my bloods are still better than before TRT with cypionate. If I’m lucky, I’ll be pinning for four more decades, so we’re talking hundreds less stabs.


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2020)

My take on it is 1 pin a week on Test Cyp is perfect with now ups and downs but when I ran larger amounts on a cycle then I would split into 2 times a week.

I take 140mg once a week with last bloods taken 7 days after with a 684ng, no need to pin 2 x a week.


----------



## bvs (May 14, 2020)

I use test e once a week for trt. I'd consider test U but its not available for prescription here and no ugls stock it


----------



## GSgator (May 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> My take on it is 1 pin a week on Test Cyp is perfect with now ups and downs but when I ran larger amounts on a cycle then I would split into 2 times a week.
> 
> I take 140mg once a week with last bloods taken 7 days after with a 684ng, no need to pin 2 x a week.


I’m doing about the same .6 mg once a week and all is good. I forgot how nice it is to load a slin for my weekly shots.


----------

